# Post the best freewares here(anybody need gmail invites)



## pranjal_halo2freak (Apr 16, 2005)

Best things in life come free so post the picks by you.

maina231@gmail.com send me a email and i will invite u.

Some of the articles are from many sources.

                                              My Fav.

Mozilla Firefox
Mozilla Firefox is one hell of a browser with useful features such as pop-up blocker, personal information manager, Google searching, theme support, download manager, tabbed interface, plug-ins and more. Itâ€™s surely catching attention, its going to be a hell of a battle with Microsoft.

Opera
Opera is a fast, user-friendly, versatile Internet/intranet browser that also includes a newsreader. The keyboard plays an integral role in surfing, which can make moving around the Web quick and easy. You can run multiple windows even at start-up, and special features are included for users with disabilities. Opera features the Personal Bar and Page bar, hot click, tabbed browsing, improved window handling, bookmarks search, redesigned preferences, new shortcuts, extensive drag-and-drop. Opera also include mouse gestures just by moving the mouse you could surf the net.

Spybot - Search & Destroy


Spybot is a free tool for effective spy and adware removal and immunization software from the PC. It can also be updated through the Internet. Apart from other features, the new version is capable of detecting spyware with morphing files.

Zone Alarm
Zone Alarm installs easily, and a simple setup wizard helps you configure standard Web applications, such as your e-mail client and Web browser, to access the Web without the need to fiddle with port addresses or proxy settings. After the wizard has finished doing its job, you're up and surfing. When other programs or processes attempt to access your Internet connection, a window pops up that prompts you to permit or deny access. Of course, firewalls must protect you from incoming as well as outgoing traffic, and Zone Alarm delivers. If an unknown outside source attempts a connection to your computer, the pop-up window alerts you to the intrusion and again prompts you to choose whether to grant access. Advanced users can configure these settings in the options window. Home users will have to watch the nag screen reminder while the program loads, but that's a small price to pay for this level of protection. Do yourself and your data a favor and install Zone Alarm.

Fresh Download
Fresh Download is a download manager with multiple features, such as support for multiple connections, scheduling and pausing/resuming interrupted downloads. The program is integrated with Internet Explorer and Netscape. Thus it automatically intercepts download of user specified file types. You can configure the maximum number of connections to be used, location of default download directory and many other settings. It also features Anti-virus support allowing you to scan downloaded files using your current anti-virus software.

MSN Messenger 6
MSN Messenger is an instant-messaging program that notifies you when your friends are online so you can send messages or chat with several friends at once. In addition, MSN Messenger notifies you when you have new e-mail in your Hotmail account. This new version includes host of new features including the ability to tell at a glance which of your friends can receive text messages on their cell phones and pagers. Search for people who share your interests or find long-lost friends in the MSN Member Directory.

Audacity
Audacity is an Open Source sound editor which can work on WAV, AIFF, MP3, and Ogg files, and more. It can be used to edit sounds using cut, copy, and paste, mix tracks together, or apply effects to your recordings. It also has a built-in amplitude envelope editor, a customizable spectrogram mode, and a frequency analysis window for audio analysis applications.

DBpowerAMP Music Converter
DBpowerAMP Music Converter is one of those must have utilities for audiophiles. Use it for converting your audio files from one format to another. It lets you rip from audio CDs, edit ID tags and display track info, and record from LPs and tapes. It also gives pop-up info in all supported media files within Explorer.
DBpowerAMP Music Converter supports a wide variety of formats through plug-ins.

VCDGear
VCDGear is a program designed to allow a user to extract MPEG streams from CD images, convert VCD files to MPEG, correct MPEG errors, and more - all in a single step. People requiring the need to transport their video materials will find VCDGear as a useful tool to assist them in getting the video to play on their computer or Video CD player.

Virtual Dub
Virtual Dub is an easy-to-use video capturing and processing program that works with any â€˜Video for Windowsâ€™ compatible device. It helps you to get video onto your computer, by capturing it from a source such as your Web cam, and edit existing video files that you may have. Capturing features include fractional frame rates, optimized disk access, creation of AVI2 (OpenDML), an integrated volume meter and histogram for input level monitoring, as well as real-time downsizing, noise reduction, field swapping, and more. Editing functions include AVI2 read/write/, integrated MPEG-1 and Motion-JPEG decoders, and an extensive video filter set that includes blur, sharpen, emboss, smooth, 3x3 convolution, flip, resize rotate, brightness/contrast, levels, deinterlace, and threshold. You can also remove and replace audio tracks without touching the video, and apply bilinear and bicubic resampling, without blocky resizes or rotations. In addition, you can decompress and recompress both audio and video, remove segments of a video clip, and save the rest, without recompressing as well as preview the results, with live audio, and more.

Tag master
This software helps you to rename and fix incorrect information in your MP3 files. You can select the correct information like artiste name, song name, genre etc.

DVD Genie
DVD Genie is a DVD tweaking and enhancement tool. It allows you to enable many undocumented or hard-to-find options through a simple and easy-to-use user interface. DVD Genie allows you to modify the region code for popular software-based DVD Players such Power DVD, Win DVD etc. 

DivX
DivX includes many advanced features, such as enhanced video quality, effective compression capabilities, and full support for decoding MPEG-4 Advanced Simple Profile video. DivX is also optimized for AMD Athlon and Athlon XP processors. This bundle also includes the DivX Player 2.0, which supports the MPEG-4 format, and offers a skinnable interface system. Additional features include interlaced video support, and features that allow you to create video that plays in official DivX certified hardware devices.

TweakUI Powertoy for Windows XP
The TweakUI Powertoy is used to tweak the system. This is for advanced users only. This is a part of the Windows XP PowerToys package.

TweakUI for Windows 98
With this tool you can tweak your system settings to derive optimal performance from your computer. TweakUI makes changes to the system registry and is for advanced users. This is the TweakUI v1.33 package for Windows 98.

Slice-n-Save
Slice-n-Save is an easy to use tool that allows you to split large files into smaller chunks, which can be useful to store them on a Floppy disk, to send them by email or for any other reason that requires a smaller file size. The program automatically creates a .BAT file that can be used to re-join the split file by simply clicking on it. You can choose to delete the original file after the splitting process finishes, automatically clean-up split files after a join operation and more. Slice-n-Save also supports slicing of a file into variable sizes as well as easy drag and drop and Windows Explorer shell integration. Tiny download, no installation needed.

Ram Booster
Its makes your computer faster and more reliable. No more unnecessary boot-ups. If your computer slows down, so does your browser and all other internet tools you might have running. Ram booster will help you to stay online, by optimizing your RAM and eliminating your need to reboot in order to continue surfing. (...yes it works! Get it!)

HDD Temperature
HDD Temperature is a small tool that monitors and displays your hard disk's temperature in the system tray. It uses S.M.A.R.T technology, included in all modern hard disks and program analyzes and shows its current temperature. You can setup a maximum value for the drive temperature and in case of over-heating, HDD Temperature can display warning message. Can run as a service.

Backup Genie
Backup Genie is a very handful and efficient backup system. It can be easily configured to do many backup tasks of directories with recursivity or not. The backup format is a standard Zip file that can be unpacked by WinZip, Pkware's pkunzip, or many other else software. You can choose the frequency of backups and the file filtering.

XOSL
Extended Operating System Loader (XOSL) is a full-featured, free boot manager with an, easy-to-use graphical user interface with mouse and keyboard support. XOSL supports up to 24 boot items, as well as automatic booting and password protected boots. Additional features include Hotkey per boot item, Master boot record virus protection, drive swapping, co-existence with other boot managers and more. You have to create a dedicated partition before installing boot manager - this is not a toy, which you play around with, but a serious system tool, intended for advanced users

PGP
PGP builds on the heritage of PGP, which was originally released as freeware and today has millions of users worldwide. This new program is designed for individuals and is for noncommercial use only. Features include PGPtray, a Clipboard encryption system that is accessible from the system tray; seamless integration with Qualcomm's Eudora e-mail plug-in for Microsoft Outlook/Exchange; a Windows Explorer context menu for direct access to all PGP functions; secure file wiping; and recipient groups for easy encryption to multiple recipients. This release adds more security features to the existing pack.

Acropad PDF Creator
This simple utility looks like a copy of Notepad but it actually saves to the PDF format. Adobe Acrobat is not required. Simply open the text or RTF file, select the line feed, page properties, font, and other options, then save it as a PDF.

Open Office 2.0 Beta
OpenOffice.org is a free productivity suite compatible with all major office suites. This beta version comes with some add functionality and major features.

602Pro LAN SUITE
602Pro PC SUITE is compatible with Microsoft Word and Excel files. It includes a word processor, a spreadsheet, an image editor and a photo album. The word processor supports spelling in multiple languages, including U.S. English, U.K. English, French, German, and other European languages. The spreadsheet module has more than 150 functions, and the image editor supports 15 graphics formats. The digital photo organizer displays thumbnails and slideshows, and you can print and batch-rename photos. You can also use this program to generate simple HTML pages, even if you have no knowledge of HTML

Crypto-Lock
Crypto-Lock is a program that will encrypt your files. The password is not stored in the resultant file. The password you entered during encryption is processed with SHA-1 if it is less than 36 characters long. The resultant key is then used to encrypt either part of the file (minimum encryption) or the whole file (maximum encryption). For both encryptions, the part to be encrypted is compressed first to deter crypto analysis. With the random values used in CBC mode, the encrypted file produced every time is different for the same original file using the same password. The output of the Crypto-Lock will either be a self-decrypting file (SDF) or an encrypted module (*.pri). Think of Crypto-Lock as a secure safe that lets you carry sensitive information around and can be unlocked only with the correct password.

ClonyXXL
ClonyXXL is a copy protection detection scanner; which can show what kind of protection is used on a disc. It will provide you with the right settings for CloneCD, so you can make a working copy of the disc.

100Share.com Lyrics Search Base 1.1
This software is for people who like to tag all there songs, but cannot because they know the singer or the title of the album with over 120,000 songs, 10,000 albums and 2,000 artists when you use this, it's easy to get your favorite lyrics. All artists are listed in alphabetical order with their albums. You can save, edit or print the lyrics and even get MP3s.  Other features include local search support and an Internet search assistant for lyrics and MP3s.

Gmax
Everybody likes to play there favorite games. But do you eventually get bored playing your favorite game over and over again? Are you tired of playing the same old levels, fragging the same old villains, and fighting with the same old guns? Then it's time you tried gmax! With the free downloadable version of gmax, you are in command. Model, texture and animate as far as your imagination will take you & share your new levels with your friends.

PhpFormGenerator
PhpFormGenerator is an easy-to-use tool to create reliable and efficient web forms in a snap. No programming of any sort is required. Just follow along the phpFormGenerator wizard and at the end, you will have a fully functional web form!

S-tools
S-tools is a simple steganography tool. The user simply has to drag and drop the required carrier file on the working window and then drag and drop the file to be hidden on the carrier file. If the file is too big to be hidden within the hidden file, the software detects that and gives an error message regarding the file being too large to be hidden.

Resource Hacker
Resource Hacker is a freeware utility to view, modify, add, delete and extract resources in 32bit Windows executables. It incorporates an internal resource script compiler and decompiler and works on Win95, Win98, Win ME, WinNT, and Win2000 operating systems. Cursor, Icon, Bitmap, GIF, AVI, and JPG resource images can be viewed. WAV and MIDI audio resources can be played. Menus, Dialogs, Message Tables, String Tables, Accelerators, Delphi Forms, and Version Info resources can be viewed as decompiled resource scripts. Menus and Dialogs can also be viewed as they would appear in a running application. Resources can be saved as image files (*.ico, *.bmp etc), as script files (*.rc), as binary resource files (*.res), or as untyped binary files (*.bin). The program is also capable of modifying, adding and deleting resources. Intended for advanced users.

Java 2 Development Kit
The Java 2 Development Kit lets you write Java applets that conform to the latest applet API for Java. Previous versions added new functionality to Java, including accessibility, drag-and-drop, application services, a Java extensions framework, collections, input methods, version identification, reference objects, the Java interface definition language (IDL), the Java Virtual Machine Debugger Interface (JVMDI), Java servlets, and Javadoc doclets. Performance enhancements include native thread support, memory compression for loaded classes, faster memory allocation and garbage collection, monitor speed-ups, and a native library JNI port.

JavaScript Menu Master
Use JavaScript Menumaster to instantly make great looking navigational menus, with corresponding JavaScript script generated automatically. Make new and innovative looking menus.

Hackman
Hackman is a freeware hex editor and disassembler. It comes with cryptography capabilities, decoding with ready- and self-made algorithms, and a full-featured editor. You can edit virtually any file, disk, or RAM process with the ease of a word processor. Intended for advanced users

Apache
Looking for a simple, fast, and powerful web server? This is the one for you - as the name implies, it's super easy to use; just drag-and-drop your index.htm or default.htm, and let Simple Server do the rest! Supports mime types, CGI executables and scripts, multi-hosting, authentication, and much more!"

PHP
PHP is a widely-used general-purpose scripting language that is especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.

Python
Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language. It is often compared to Tcl, Perl, Scheme or Java.
Python combines remarkable power with very clear syntax. It has modules, classes, exceptions, very high level dynamic data types, and dynamic typing. There are interfaces to many system calls and libraries, as well as to various windowing systems (X11, Motif, Tk, Mac, MFC). New built-in modules are easily written in C or C++. Python is also usable as an extension language for applications that need a programmable interface.

QuickTime
Apple's digital media software creates, plays, and streams audio and video content over the Internet. QuickTime supports the proprietary QuickTime format, as well as the MPEG-4 file format and video codec that offers compression times and video quality to rival the best. The other features include AAC audio support, and an improved interface.

Flaskmpeg
FlasKMPEG takes MPEG streams and encodes them into another format, trying to achieve the maximum possible quality and trying to minimize the conversion impact providing a straightforward approach to the MPEG1/2 to MPEG/AVI conversion. AVI output and MPEG output through bbMPEG (MPEG1, MPEG2, VCD & SVCD) are supported right off the box and other conversions are supported in form of plug-ins.             

K-Lite Codec Pack


RivaTuner20RC152-[Guru3D.com]

Yahoo! Sitebuilder
Yahoo! Sitebuilder is a great way to quickly and easily make great looking Web sites, using the variety of flexible templates provided. You need a Yahoo! Web Hosting Starter, Standard, or Professional account. It also supports features such as exact positioning, drag-and-drop editing, layering, gridline support and FTP upload.

Jabber Messenger
Jabber Messenger is an all in one messenger it supports some major names such as AIM, ICQ, MSN, and Yahoo. Other features include file-transfer and text-editing features, an enhanced gateway setup, enhanced text conferencing, shortcut keys and more

Trillian
Trillian simplifies your chat as well as your desktop and system resources by letting you simultaneously connect with the five most popular chat clients on the Web: Yahoo Messenger, MSN Messenger, ICQ, mIRC, and AIM. By importing your passwords, buddy list.

Yahoo Messenger
Yahoo Messenger is a free service that allows you to see when your friends come online and send them instant messages. Those already using Yahoo's other services will find that the Messenger integrates very well with those services - it alerts you to new e-mail and reminds you of upcoming events in calendar. A tabbed interface provides quick access to stocks quotes, news, and sports scores. Other features include the ability to create a chat room automatically, offline messages, Messenger Themes. The voice chat feature allows you to talk for free to anybody else on the Internet. You can also see who you're chatting with using a webcam.

Intellisync for Yahoo!
Intellisync allows you to synchronize your personal information such as contacts, calendar, notes and tasks between your Yahoo! account and your Outlook with just a few clicks.
Google toolbar

GIMP 
GIMP is an image-editing program. A free-floating interface allows the user to access the full desktop environment to create or edit images. The Gimp initially appears to be a Photoshop clone, but this couldn't be further from the truth. It supports all the major graphical extensions such as GIF, JPEG and PNG. The GTK+ libraries are required by GIMP to work properly. The libraries are available free of cost. But because of instability issues please save your work regularly.

Avast Antivirus 4.5
Avast! Anti-virusâ€”a free virus removal toolâ€”scans your PC for computer viruses, worms and Trojans and removes them. It can be used to scan objects such as files, memory, e-mails, Web sites, etc. Aimed at home users, this tool has a simple user interface and features incremental update facility to lower the Internet traffic. It should be noted that its only for home use.

Winamp
The 'classic' version of Winamp, The 2.xx series continues to live on. Loved by users for its low resource usage and higher responsiveness. For those who don't want all the extra features of winamp3, winamp 2.91 remains the best MP3 player around. This full version includes a new Media Library and WMA support.

Adobe Acrobat 7.0
View and print PDF files on all major computing platforms using Adobe Reader. An expanded version of Acrobat Reader for Windows, it offers support for the visually impaired, and the ability to search a collection of Adobe PDF files. The full version includes full-text index searching, accessibility options and a detailed help file. 
Google desktop search

DirectX 9.0c
The DirectX 9.0c, this version is used by most games nowadays.

Autopatcher Xp
Includes tweaks, updates, security patches for WindowsXp in an all in one package.

Microsoft .Net Framework 1.1
Some software for Windows XP require this foundation pack to be installed

mIRC 
mIRC is one of the best Internet Relay Chat (IRC) clients. It's fully configurable with an intuitive user interface, an events handler, and full send-and-receive capabilities for direct client connection (DCC) files. At any given time, the largest of the IRC networks may have as many as 40,000 participants, so finding someone with your particular interests or files that you want to share is easy. mIRC supports chatting and trading files on several different channels at once, and the interface makes switching between channels a snap. Its also hive for budding hackers and virus writers.
Messenger plus 

ICQ pro 
ICQ Pro 2003a is the latest release of the popular instant-messaging program that lets you communicate with friends and colleagues in real time. To seek out a friend on the ICQ network, simply enter his or her ICQ number, name, nickname, or e-mail address. You are notified when your friends are online so you can chat send instant messages, files, etc. ICQ Pro 2003a includes ICQ phone, a feature that incorporates IP telephony functions into the ICQ program. Users can initiate and participate in PC-to-PC and PC-to-phone calls. In addition, users can also utilize SMS technology and send wireless-pager messages. ICQ integrates with Outlook. The shared ICQ preferences and password make it easy to move between Lite and Pro versions without losing your settings. Other new features include improved e-mail integration and user interface, enhanced integration with Windows XP, automatic firewall detection, and the new Search Google window.

Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Edition
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal provides prevention, detection, and elimination of thousands of computer viruses and Trojan horse programs. Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal provides reliable control over all potential virus sources, protects against unknown viruses, employs permanent e-mail antivirus filtration, protects stored data, supports archived and compressed files, and quarantines infected files. Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal provides prevention, detection, and elimination of thousands of computer viruses and Trojan horse programs.

GmailNotifier
This small but nifty utility notifies you about new emails in your Gmail account.

Ad Aware SE 1.05
Ad-Aware is designed to provide protection from known, aggressive advertising, Parasites, Scum ware, selected traditional Trojans, Dialers, Malware, Browser hijackers, and Spy wares. 

Windows Media Player 10
Plays your digital media including music, videos, CDs, DVDs, and Internet Radio. This version updates enables surround sound & other advanced features.

Windows XP SP2 
Windows XP SP2 provides the latest updates for your OS to help provide you a better experience. It offers better network protection, robust memory protection, safer email handling, advanced browser security and pro-active computer maintenance, plus updated version of IE, wireless networking, and addition of new directx version.

World Wind            

Speed Fan
This program monitors fan speeds, temperatures and voltages in computers with hardware monitoring chips. A nifty tool if you are an avid overclocker.

Zip Genius 
This program supports more than 20 file formats for compression and encoding. Open Office documents, Winamp skins and Windows Media Player skins can be treated as common ZIP files. The 7-ZIP format is also supported. The program offers a side bar for common tasks and folder structure browsing. You can open more than one archive at once, and you can extract certain file types to specific folders. It also supports the CZIP 2.1 encryption format for self-decrypting archives. With this version, you can open multiple archives simultaneously and view them in a tabbed environment.

Xteq X
This is one hell of a system tweaker it supports Windows 95/98/ME/NT 4/2000/XP. The more than 750 tweaks range from simple Windows 9x boot options to Windows 2000 Active Directory settings. Additional plug-ins are available or users can create their own. You get to choose between running this tool in Power User or Wizard operating modes.

PixGrabber
Tired of clicking every wallpaper and downloading every one individually, try PixGrabber it will lessen your pain in the ass. It uses several image-searching engines to download images.

Spam Fighter
Itâ€™s a spam blocker, it stops spam received instantly. Just in case you receive one, report it and remove it from all other community members with a single click.

NVIDIA Detonator Drivers 
Drivers for NVIDIA TNT\TNT2\GeForce cards for Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000, XP.

ATI Catalyst Drivers 
Drivers for ATI Radeon\ cards for Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000, XP.

CheatBook-DataBase 2005
CheatBook-Database helps people who get stuck in some levels in a game. Cheatbook help also with walkthroughâ€™s and console related material.

Ghost Installer Free Edition
Ghost Installer is an installation authoring system for Windows. Create single-file self-extracting setups for your applications. Using this version you can skin your program's installation. It also offers you a multilingual setup creation with support for more than 120 languages.

JavaScript Menu Master
This program allows you to create compact JavaScript-powered navigational menus for your Web site without the need to write code. You have complete control over the content, functionality, and appearance of your menus, with options for specifying font type.

FreeCard
FreeCard lets you create electronic greeting cards with graphics or video, text, music and sound to send with e-mail or on diskettes. Greeting cards are made into Windows executable files and they expand, play, and clean up automatically on target PCs. A Watermarking utility is included for embedding identifying and linking information to your graphics and video materials.

ClickTray Calendar
ClickTray Calendar is a calendar, address, and reminder program. You can access it from a system tray. Now you can use almost unlimited notes, colorize each day individually, enter repetitive tasks, and much more. There is also a practical fiscal week or month picture display, and various color, font, and sound settings. This release also provides alarms, a notice overview, a calendar printer, and an address book. Version 2.5's new features include automatic holiday calculation, text book, and categories in the To Do List, a wider interface, and a new design. A birthday and anniversary list has been added. Also, the year file backup does not delete a file any more. Date calculation can now calculate years, rest months and rest days. An address can now be copied to Clipboard and categories can be renamed.

Birthday reminder
Birthday reminder is a program that reminds you of your friends' birthdays when you start your computer. Advance options enable you to export your birthday and remind you up to three days in advance. Includes an editor to edit the birthday database.

AI RoboForm
AI RoboForm is a password manager and one-click Web-form filler. It memorizes online passwords, automatically logs you into a Web site, generates random secure passwords, fills registration forms from identities, encrypts sensitive information using DES, prints a list of your passwords on paper, and allows easy backup and restoring of passwords. Version 5.0 is a major upgrade with about 20 major changes and more than 100 small changes. The changes are focused on increasing the usability of the product and decreasing the number of clicks required to log in to the site or fill in a form.

eDonkey
eDonkey allows you to transfer any type of file with anyone on the eDonkey network. It automatically resumes interrupted transfers from alternate sources. It even introduces ways to share a collection of files together so you can be sure to get all the songs in an album or all parts of a movie. Users will be able to download a file from multiple sources at the same time, thus ensuring that transfers will be as fast as possible

Eudora
Eudora is the low-cost alternative for users who want to use something other than the e-mail systems provided free with current web browsers. In spite of Eudora's extraordinary way of creating "multi- personalities" for users to add extra e-mail accounts, the program is a solid performer

JetLinks
JetLinks manages internet bookmarks, links, URL collections or favorites. Features include multiple browser compatibility (Netscape, Internet Explorer, Opera), system-wide hotkeys, XML-based storing of bookmarks in separate files, URL and link import from HTML, plain text and open browser windows. Jet Links has a highly configurable user interface and complete online help in HTML help format. Additional features include advanced duplicates handling using aliases, German and English language.                 

Kazaa Lite
Kazaa Lite, a file sharing client is a slimmed down version of the popular Kazaa file sharing program. Even though the name may sound similar, it is not release by the same company and does not contain any of the additional sponsor components that are offered by the original Kazaa.

Pop - up Stopper
Stop Netscape and Internet Explorer pop-up windows with the latest upgrade of this small too, now with support for Windows XP and Netscape 6! No need to adjust proxy settings, or add sites to a list. Allow pop-up windows only when you want them! User settings allow various pop-up notifications, such as a flashing icon or new, fun sounds. Simply hold down Control (CTRL) or Shift key to allow selective pop-up windows, but most new links should now open automatically! Pop-Up Stopper is not advertising supported, nor does it require registration, and no information is collected from or about product users. Pop-up Stopper is very small, and easy to use. Complete with full Install and Uninstall, and a complete setup wizard and online help file, and free unlimited tech support via email!

Windows Media Recorder
Windows Media Recorder allows you to record streaming video and audio clips from the Internet and save them to your hard drive. You can play the clips from your computer without the interruptions inherent to Internet connections; create playlists or burn CD s. More than 50 music videos can be saved on a regular CD. Media clips can be recorded while browsing the Net or from Windows Media Player playlists. The program detects the beginning, the end and names of the media such that multiple clips can be recorded automatically. Supports Microsoft Windows Media Player video and audio stream formats.

Mozilla
Mozilla meets all the expectations for a modern browser, with many features not found in Microsoft Internet Explorer. Mozilla's interface employs the standard browsing paradigm with back, forward, and refreshes buttons, but it is skinnable, meaning you can skin it by downloading new skins.

Webwasher
This program helps you remove unwanted ads, which form 30 to 40 percent of the data you download. Blocking these ads creates a huge gain in bandwidth. This version features some minor changes in the online help, and fixed a Web Bugs Filter that caused an internal error on some Web pages.

Nullsoft SHOUTcast DSP Plug-in
This is a Winamp DSP plug-in that enables Winamp to interface with the SHOUTcast Server software. This plug-in runs under any version of Windows 95, 98, NT, or Windows 2000.
This is required to run a SHOUTcast radio broadcast server.

Nullsoft SHOUTcast Server
Nullsoft SHOUTcast Server is an application that runs as an application on Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows NT. Set up your own LAN or Internet based radio server!  
Nullsoft SHOUTcast Server allows people to be able to broadcast any content in any of the formats that Winamp supports. The SHOUTcast server is the key to connecting many people to one another via Winamp. You will also need the SHOUTcast DSP plug-in.


DVDx - DVD Copying Software
DVDx allows you to convert DVD to VCD2.0 /SVCD1.0 /AVI in one step (including multiplexing and splitting). It produces good quality movies in AVI, MPEG1 and MEPG2 formats and you don't need to have 5 GB free on your hard disk! New features include: SSE/3DnowExt bilinear filtering, SSE/3DnowExt Motion comp (decoder).

AQURA
AQURA is a Windows based financial accounting software. AQURA is easy to use, easy to customize, compact, robust and feature packed software. AQURA include modules for accounting, inventory, invoice printing and point of sale. AQURA features include password protection, bill by bill outstanding, bank reconciliation, cost centers, text and graphic printing of reports, custom fields and custom vouchers, built in backup program, drill in browser, export to MS Excel, ratio analysis, watches, easy voucher, copy / paste vouchers, cash flow, fund flow and a lot more.

Motherboard Monitor
Motherboard Monitor is a very detailed and powerful system monitoring utility that should enlighten the heart of any computer geek. It can monitor fan speeds, temperatures, voltages and more. In addition, it provides detailed system information about you chip and memory. It also includes an alarm features that can send e-mail alerts, initiate an FTP transfer or even send a pager message if conditions exceed the user defined condition. Beep Beep, oops, gotta go, my motherboard is overheating.
   8)  8)


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 16, 2005)

nLite beta

Info
----
Customize you Windows setup....................


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 16, 2005)

GAIM is the best freeware I ever used!!!

Also, StarDownloader Free Version is great and even recommended by BBC ClickOnline..

OpenOffice is giving M$ a run for their money!!!


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 16, 2005)

Applications:
--------------
Freedownloadmanager
2xexplorer
7zip
explore2fs
Dev-cpp
Mingw
SDL (Library)
Allegro (Library)
IrfanView
Pixia
Terragen
Arena
The Gimp
Blender
ImageMagick
Msys
Gvim

Games:
----------
Diver Down (RPG)
Battle for wesnoth (Turn based strategy)
Amanagi (space shooter)
Choren 68k (space shooter)
Abuse (shooter)
Block Impact (Arkanoid)
Jardinains (Arkanoid)
Solarwolf (Action)
space jack (space shooter)
Armegatron (Tron)

 And lots others I cannot think of right now.

Pallav


----------



## vysakh (Apr 17, 2005)

audacity


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 17, 2005)

Zone Alram Firewall
Winamp
SpyBot S & D
MOZILLA FIREFOX
Irfan View

Well for most of us all softwares are free.    hehehe


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 17, 2005)

Kerio Personel Firewall
Jetico Personel Firewall


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2005)

Avast Home Edition AntiVirus. The others I like have already been mentioned.


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is a comprehensive list compiled frm various sources 
*forum.oobertech.net/index.php?&showtopic=137


----------



## busyanuj (Apr 18, 2005)

useful links:

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16028
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6741
```


----------



## qarch (Apr 22, 2005)

My picks-

winamp - universal media player
xbasic - multiplatform basic IDE


----------



## rohan (Apr 23, 2005)

Winamp
Audacity
Bemused
WordWeb
Opera
FireFox
Linux
OpenOffice
Notepad
VirtualDub

That's all from me


----------



## cheetah (Apr 23, 2005)

To see the Top 15 TINY application i prefer .Please visit the Digit Blog >> *digit.igeek.info/2005/04/22/top-15-tiny-applications/

And grow up man,gmail invites are everywhere on the net.Anybosy can get unlimited invites at *www.isnoop.net/gmail


----------



## amitsaudy (Apr 23, 2005)

Irfanview
X setup
Regcleaner
AVG
Spybot S&D

But best of all are Opera and the one everybody 
takes for granted "Windows media player"


----------



## rohan (Apr 23, 2005)

I hate WMP for sure. Maybe because it is not completely skinnable. I'm a skinner. I listen songs with Winamp because it has got better PL capabilites and supports a lot of media and it's community is simply superb.


----------



## Curious Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

*Top-100 downloads ( All freeware)*

*Top-100 downloads ( All freeware)*

*Audio*
 MP3 Direct Cut Non-destructive MP3 editor 


```
ftp://ftp.nic.surfnet.nl/mirror/simtel/win95/mmedmisc/mp3DC139.exe
```

*mpesch3.de 
Cdex Ripper / MP3 coder 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/cdexos/cdex_151.exe
```


```
*cdexos.sourceforge.net
```
Audacity Audio recorder / editor 


```
*unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/audacity/audacity-win-1.2.3.exe
```


```
*audacity.sourceforge.net
```
AudioGrabber CD ripper 
	
	



```
*tucows.xs4all.nl/files/agsetup.exe
```


```
*www.audiograbber.com-us.net
```
dbPowerAMP Music Converter CD ripper / coder / converter 


```
*www.dbpoweramp.com/bin/dMC-r11.exe
```


```
*www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm
```


*Graphics *
IrfanView Image viewer 
	
	



```
*xs4all-nl.tucows.com/files2/iview395.exe
```


```
*www.irfanview.com
```
IrfanView plugins Plugins for the viewer 


```
*irfanview.tuwien.ac.at/plugins/irfanview_plugins_395.exe
```


```
*www.irfanview.com/plugins.htm
```
Picasa Find, edit and share pictures 


```
*toolbar.google.com/picasa/picasa2-setup-1884.exe
```


```
*www.picasa.com
```
Photo Plus Image and photo editing 


```
*ftp6.serif.com/FSSDownloadMirror/PhotoPlus/6/Setup/FSS_PH60.exe
```


```
*www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/PhotoPlus
```
The Gimp Photo and graphics editor 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gimp-win/gimp-2.2.4-setup.zip
```


```
*www.gimp.org/windows
```
GTK+ 2 for Windows This is required by The Gimp 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gimp-win/gtk+-2.6.4-setup.zip
```


```
*www.gimp.org/windows
```


*Security *
Spybot Search & Destroy Anti spyware utility 


```
*users.skynet.be/spybot/spybotsd13.exe
```


```
*www.safer-networking.org
```
Ad-Aware SE Anti spyware utility 


```
ftp://ftp.download.com/pub/win95/utilities/aawsepersonal.exe
```


```
*www.lavasoft.com
```
CWShredder Anti malware utility 
	
	



```
*cwshredder.net/bin/CWShredder.exe
```

*www.intermute.com 

```
SpywareBlaster Anti spyware utility
```


```
*securityhelpers.net/downloads/spywareblastersetup33.exe
```


```
*www.ja
```


```
vacoolsoftware.com
```
Sygate Personal Firewall Firewall 


```
ftp://ftp.nic.surfnet.nl/mirror/simtel/win95/secsys/spf.exe
```


```
*smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
```
ZoneAlarm Firewall 


```
*download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/1012_zl/zlsSetup_55_062_011.exe
```


```
*www.zonelabs.com
```
Spamihilator Spam filter 


```
*www.mysticalworks.de/spamihilator_0_9_9_9.exe
```

*www.spamihilator.com 
Hijack This hijackers detector / remover 


```
*www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip
```


```
*www.merijn.org
```
Hitman Pro (Dutch) All-in-one spyware solution 


```
*members.home.nl/mloman/hitmanpro209nl.exe
```


```
*www.hitmanpro.nl
```
AVG Antivirus Anti virus utility 


```
*www.grisoft.cz/softw/70/filedir/inst/avg70f_308a466.exe
```


```
*www.grisoft.com
```


*System*
Daemon Tools Virtual dvd player 


```
*www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/download.php?mode=Download&id=34
```


```
*www.daemon-tools.cc
```
Isobuster CD and DVD data recovery 


```
*www.isobusterdownload.org/isobuster_all_lang.zip
```


```
*www.isobuster.com
```
DVD BACKUP XPRESS DVD backup software 


```
*www.dvdbackupxpress.com/download/dvdbx26.exe
```


```
*www.dvdbackupxpress.com
```
DVD Decrypter DVD backup software 


```
*www.doom9.org/Soft21/Rippers/SetupDVDDecrypter_3.5.3.0.exehttp://w
```


```
ww.dvddecrypter.com
```
DVD Shrink DVD backup software 


```
*files.dvdr-digest.com/encode/dvdshrink32setup.zip
```


```
*www.dvdshrink.org/what.html
```
MacroMaker Windows Automation 


```
*members.ij.net/AnthonyMathews/MacroMakerInst.msi
```


```
*members.ij.net/anthonymathews
```
TweakUI Customize Windows 


```
*download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/Twea
```


```
kUiPowertoySetup.exe
```


```
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
```
Deep Burner CD / DVD burning 


```
*www.deepburner.com/download/DeepBurner1.exe
```


```
*www.deepburner.com
```
Cobian Backup Powerful back-up tool 


```
*www2.educ.umu.se/~cobian/programz/cb5setup.exe
```


```
*www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cbu6.htm
```
CCleaner System optimization tool 


```
*download.ccleaner.com/download117y.asp
```


```
*www.ccleaner.com
```
Unknown Devices Hardware identifier 


```
ftp://debian.lcs.mit.edu/pub/winsite/winxp/sysutil/UnknownDevices.zip
```


```
*www.halfdone.com/Development/UnknownDevices
```
PC Inspector File Recovery File recovery 


```
*download.pcinspector.de/pci_filerecovery.exe
```


```
*www.pcinspector.de
```


*Multimedia*
Media Player Classic Audio / video player 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/guliverkli/mpc2kxp6483.zip
```


```
*sourceforge.net/projects/guliverkli
```
K-Lite Codec Pack All available codecs 


```
*filesharingdownloads.com/codecs/klsoftware/klmcodec117.exe
```


```
*www.k-litemegacodecpack.com
```
VLC media player DVD player / video streaming 


```
*ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/software/vid...0.8.1-win32.exe
```

*www.videolan.org 
DivX DivX Codec and Player 
	
	



```
*download.divx.com/divx/DivX521XP2K.exe
```


```
*www.divx.com/divx/download
```
Winamp Multimedia player 


```
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client...music-7plus.exe
```


```
*www.winamp.com
```
Real Player Multimedia player 


```
*xs4all.tucows.com/files4/rp8-setup....10-5GOLD_bb.exe
```


```
*www.real.com
```
Quicktime Player Multimedia player 


```
*appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/pthalo/us/win/QuickTimeFullIn
```

staller.exe 
	
	



```
*www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone
```
Virtualdub Video capture / processing 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourcefor...lDub-1.5.10.zip
```


```
*www.virtualdub.org
```
Net Transport Stream ripper 


```
ftp://down_transport:123@s1.5fox.com/NT2Setup_multi.EXE
```


```
*www.xi-soft.com
```
Media Player 10 Multimedia player 


```
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/2/A/12A31F29-2FA9-4F50-B95D-E
45EF7013F87/MP10Setup.exe
```


```
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/mp10
```
TMPGEnc Multi-purpose encoder 


```
*download.pegasys-inc.com/download_files/TMPGEnc-2.524.63.181-Free

.zip *www.tmpgenc.net/e_main.html
```
Stoik Video Converter Avi / mpeg / wmv conversion 


```
*xs4all.tucows.com/files4/StoikVideoConverter10.zip
```


```
*www.stoik.com
```
Media Encoder Media converter 


```
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/1/f/81f9402f-efdd-439d-b2a4-08956
```


```
3199d47/WMEncoder.exe
```


```
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download
```


*P2P* 
Kazaa Lite Resurrection P2P utility without adware 


```
*filesharingdownloads.com/p2pclients/klr/KLR0076F.exe
```


```
*filesharingplace.com
```
eXeem BitTorrent client 


```
*fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/1106339424/1/eXeem_0.22_setup.exe
```


```
*www.exeem.com
```
BitTorrent Official BitTorrent client 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bittorrent/BitTorrent-4.0.0.exe
```


```
*www.bittorrent.com
```
Shareaza P2P client 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/shareaza/Shareaza_2.1.0.0.exe
```


```
*www.shareaza.com
```
Azureus BitTorrent client 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourcefor...Win32.setup.exe
```


```
*azureus.sourceforge.net
```


*Internet*
Firefox Browser 


```
*download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.0.2&os=win&lang=nl-NL
```


```
*www.mozilla.org/products/firefox
```
Opera Browser 
	
	



```
*ftp.tiscali.nl/opera/win/754u2/en/std/ow32enen754u2.exe
```


```
*www.opera.com
```
Internet Explorer Browser 


```
*download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP

/EN-US/ie6setup.exe *www.microsoft.com/windows/ie
```
Java Browser add-on 


```
*jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=9992
```


```
*www.java.com/en/download
```
Flash player Browser add-on 


```
*fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/flash/english/win95nt/7.0.19.0/flashplayer7installer.exe
```


```
*www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
```


GMail Drive Use GMail for storage 


```
*download.softpedia.com/software/internet/email/gmailfs_105.zip
```


```
*www.viksoe.dk/code/gmail.htm
```
Xenu's Link Sleuth Link validator 
	
	



```
*home.snafu.de/tilman/XENU.ZIP
```


```
*home.snafu.de/tilman/xenulink.html
```
PuTTY Telnet and SSH client 


```
*the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
```


```
*www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatha...y/download.html
```
SSH Secure Shell Client File transfer over SSH (+ GUI) 


```
ftp://ftp.bristol.ac.uk/pub/ibmpc/ssh/SSHSecureShellClient-3.2.9.exe
```


```
*lists.aas.duke.edu/pipermail/ntgroup/2003-October/001699.html 
CoffeeCup Free FTP FTP client
```


```
*tucows.xs4all.nl/files5/CoffeeFreeFTPInstaller.exe
```

*www.coffeecup.com 


*Email*
Eudora E-mail client 


```
*www.eudora.com/download/eudora/windows/6.2.1/Eudora_6.2.1.exe
```

h
	
	



```
ttp://www.eudora.com/products/eudora/download/windows.html
```
Thunderbird Excellent e-mail client 


```
*mozilla.mirrors.tds.net/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/1.0.2/win32/en-US/Thunderbird *www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird
```


Pegasus PC e-mail system 


```
ftp://ftp.usm.maine.edu/pegasus/winpmail/w32-421c.exe *www.pmail.com
```


*Office*
Adobe Reader PDF reader 


```
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0/enu/AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe *www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
```


Foxit PDF Reader PDF reader (smaller & faster) 


```
*www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/pdfrd.zip *www.foxitsoftware.com 
PDF ReDirect PDF creator
```


```
*www.exp-systems.com/PDFreDirect/Dow...oDocs_v2014.exe
```


```
*www.exp-systems.com
```


```
EasyOffice+PDF Filter Office suite ftp://64.156.1.69/easyoffice.exe
```


```
*www.e-press.com/index1.htm
```
Coffeecup HTML Editor Web page design tool 


```
*mercedes.coffeecup.com/CoffeeFreeHTML.exe
```


```
*www.coffeecup.com/free-editor
```
OpenOffice Office suite 


```
*ftp.belnet.be/pub/mirror/ftp.openoffice.org/stable/1.1.4/OOo_1.1.4_Win32Intel_install.zip *www.openoffice.org
```




*VoIP*
Skype Voip client 
	
	



```
*download.skype.com/SkypeSetup.exe
```


```
*www.skype.com/go/getskype
```
Phonegaim Voip client 


```
*www.sipphone.com/phonegaim/phonegaim-0.79.5.exe
```


```
*www.phonegaim.com
```
X-Lite SIP Softphone 
	
	



```
*sipphone.com/xtenlite/X_lite_7_28.exe
```


```
*www.xten.com
```
Compression 
7-Zip Multi-format file archiver 


```
*belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sevenzip/7z313.exe
```


```
*www.7-zip.org
```
FreeExtractor SFX-archives + wizard builder 


```
*www.disoriented.com/FreeExtractor/FESetup.exe
```


```
*www.disoriented.com/FreeExtractor
```


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 24, 2005)

Best Freeware list
Jim Eshelman's list 

I guess these two urls cover everything


----------



## qarch (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi pranjal_halo2freak,

Thanks for the Gmail invite.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 28, 2005)

@pranjal_halo2freak hell of al list you got there.My favorite freeware is  foobar2000. And most of the software on the list are opensource not freeware.They fall under the category of opensource .


----------

